# Leftovers



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum and have been catering for about 5 or 6 years. I don't have my own kitchen and go on-site for events. This site is not people's homes, but a commercial kitchen that is rented in a community building. Over the years there have been traditions of people taking leftovers home with them from some caterers and other caterers who just cut it too close & make sure there is nothing left.

Due to food safety & liability issues and problems I have had with a few people who were upset they didn't get leftovers, I explored and copied some on-line language and added a line to my contract stating due to health concerns no leftovers could be taken. 

Clients are all arguing this with me even after they sign contracts...What to do? How do you handle leftovers?
This is a pressing issue for me and I appreciate any help.
pgr555


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Make them sign a waiver that explains the reheating process. That is what I do.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

These are not "informal events" or pot luck picnics... I am catering large events (up to 200 usually around 150) for events such as Bar mitzvah Luncheons. It is not much different than a wedding luncheon. I saw a suggestion in another post that people google catering contracts. That is where I got the contract wording i already use. So am I hearing from people that they give the leftovers to the client in this situation? What does your contract say? I started this working because I found people had expectations there would be leftovers, even though business wise there shouldn't be if i am calculating for the best cost!

Guess I still neeed input.:lips:


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

You have had the training on the times and temps they have not. If you explain to them the proper way to cool or reheat items and have documentation on it, you are not _*as *_liable. He is not talking about the guy that brings a bag of chips and a 40z of nattie light, then eats everyone's food and drinks their good beer.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Depends on what it is......cookies, desserts sure......
I shy away from anything potentially dangerous. Not interested in using my liability insurance.
Of those responding to this thread how many of you have (run or own) a Health Inspected Kitchen and Insurance (product liability)?

Leftovers have not been a huge deal in the years I've offsite catered. If the client wants something that would not be safe and we would throw away at the end of the party I tell them so. That simple.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If the client is willing to pay extra to have leftover food, then sure. Just make sure you advise them wisely on what can be kept and what can't but if they're strict about wanting extra tuna sashimi for guests to take home and won't budge, then either rip up their contract or have them sign a wavier stating that the client will take full responsibility. 
We had the school do the same for their events catered by us. If someone were to get sick like 5 days later because they took home a chicken salad sandwich after a meeting and left it in their hot car for 2 days, we won't be held accountable but we don't do leftovers in the first place.


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Where I am we give all our "safe" leftovers to local shelters or soup kitchens. I make arrangments ahead of time so they can pick up or we deliver. In our health area we have what is known as the "Good Sam Act" for donated food it removes liability if "do diligents" is followed. I have found very few (less than 2%) of our clients refuse to agree to this. It is also putting the food back into hands that know how to handle storage and or reheating.:smoking:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Great Idea! Thank you


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

We have the "good samaritan act" here too.


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Our health dept. will not allow us to give the food to charaties. We have a lot of wasted food.


----------

